# Service decrease on NJT North Jersey Coast Line?



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 7, 2008)

That atleast the late night local leaving Penn at 1:41 AM (requiring a train change at Newark) has been removed from the August 3rd schedule It also looked, in general, smaller. Whats going on?


----------



## Heading North (Aug 9, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> That atleast the late night local leaving Penn at 1:41 AM (requiring a train change at Newark) has been removed from the August 3rd schedule It also looked, in general, smaller. Whats going on?


Check the NJ-ARP website. I recall seeing something there about how the new August schedules have reduced service on some lines, partly due to budget constraints. There was also a suggestion that the locations of cuts were politically motivated--that the counties most hostile to Corzine's toll increases were more likely to get the shaft.


----------

